# Depth 10+ Plus mixed with TNex PGR



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

The timing of my next PGR app coincides with my next Depth 10+ app. Nothing on the label leads me to believe applying both in same tank mix would be a problem, but I wanted anyone's opinion.
@thegrassfactor may be most qualified on this so your opinion would be appreciated. 
Here's my 2 tank mix options I'm looking at for my Bermuda.

Mix 1
Monthly App of 3 oz/k of Depth 10+
.25 TNex PGR

Mix 2
3 oz/k Depth 10+
.25 TNex PGR
2 oz p/k of Feature 6-0-0 Iron

Any foreseen issues with either of these tank mixes?


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

Should be fine to mix all 3 of those together


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I have yet to mix a tank combo that gave me problems spraying.

Maybe there are some others that have had problems but I have not read anything specific.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

2 days ago i mixed Tnex + PacLo + Depth 10 at the biweekly rate + Bifen + Iron + 20-20-20 at the weekly rate.
No problems with spraying at all. I have done it all season. GO FOR IT!!!! The ph of the mix was like 5.4

I have had issues with spraying before but thats when I was using green county products in the mix.

DO IT!!!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Tellycoleman said:


> 2 days ago i mixed Tnex + PacLo + Depth 10 at the biweekly rate + Bifen + Iron + 20-20-20 at the weekly rate.
> No problems with spraying at all. I have done it all season. GO FOR IT!!!! The ph of the mix was like 5.4
> 
> I have had issues with spraying before but thats when I was using green county products in the mix.
> ...


Thanks brother!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Tellycoleman said:


> 2 days ago i mixed Tnex + PacLo + Depth 10 at the biweekly rate + Bifen + Iron + 20-20-20 at the weekly rate.
> No problems with spraying at all. I have done it all season. GO FOR IT!!!! The ph of the mix was like 5.4
> 
> I have had issues with spraying before but thats when I was using green county products in the mix.
> ...


Telly what rate are you using on your Jacks 20-20-20 oz/k As the weekly rate?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

0.25 pounds per K (4oz) is my weekly rate.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Tellycoleman Do you apply Depth 10+ on all 22k? What kinda results do are you having? I am new to the Depth 10+.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I am applying depth 10 to all but 6k. On that 6k i am applying another supplement as a test.
This year my lawn has been greener and healthier then its ever been. My neighbors KBG can not compete with my green. And that saying a lot with a bermuda lawn. I have done 2 things different this year. 1) Applied a large amount of xsoil 2) Started using depth 10. Depth 10 contains root permitting peptides so imagine that with a combination of pgr promoting root growth. I need to do a soil profile test and see how my roots are doing.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> I am applying depth 10 to all but 6k. On that 6k i am applying another supplement as a test.
> This year my lawn has been greener and healthier then its ever been. My neighbors KBG can not compete with my green. And that saying a lot with a bermuda lawn. I have done 2 things different this year. 1) Applied a large amount of xsoil 2) Started using depth 10. Depth 10 contains root permitting peptides so imagine that with a combination of pgr promoting root growth. I need to do a soil profile test and see how my roots are doing.


Have a question, what is depth 10 never heard of it???


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > I am applying depth 10 to all but 6k. On that 6k i am applying another supplement as a test.
> ...


Made by subvert. Makes the roots grow longer and it makes them send off more roots to better absorb nutrients in the soil


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > I am applying depth 10 to all but 6k. On that 6k i am applying another supplement as a test.
> ...


https://subvertnpk.com/d10-2/


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Batsonbe said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Tellycoleman said:
> ...


One thing I wish Subvert or Carbon earth would do is create a chart on the website highlighting each products targeted uses, percentage of RPP and differences. They've added so many Awesome looking products besides Depth 10+ that reading each they seem to start blending together. Like Depth 10, MFT or FFF get into the weeds how are are they used for different or better for certain applications.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Tellycoleman @FedDawg555 So basically Depth 10+ is just 10-0-10 in a liquid form?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @Tellycoleman @FedDawg555 So basically Depth 10+ is just 10-0-10 in a liquid form?


Plus the Root Promoting Peptides.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


I agree. They all are very similar with slight difference


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@Tellycoleman and @FedDawg555 what factors made you choose Depth 10 vs Depth FFF or any of their other products?


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Dangit guys now you're send me down another lawn care rabbit hole with new products lol. Depth 10 seems interesting. Would love to hear more about it


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> @Tellycoleman and @FedDawg555 what factors made you choose Depth 10 vs Depth FFF or any of their other products?


I chose Depth 10+ because of the Root Peptides and why not the plus for added potassium, started back in late April early May. This was before all the other similar products came out. I'm just doing the max 3oz p/k monthly application with a goal to compare some weak root areas at the end of the season to see how they have responded. Basically FFF and MFT came out after I was already in the Depth 10 program. If I like the results at end of season Ill decide as to whether to continue or change to another product with the Peptides. Again I wish they had a comparison of each product to help decide if one gives you more RHPP vs other or one may be best as a supplement of micros. I'm always looking to slim down my program.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Where can you buy Depth 10+? i want to start using liquid fertilizers and think that Depth GTMF is what I need to help establish my lawn.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

ladycage said:


> Where can you buy Depth 10+? i want to start using liquid fertilizers and think that Depth GTMF is what I need to help establish my lawn.


https://subvertnpk.com/product/depth-10-plus/


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks so much, I just ordered it. Hope it helps.



Bermuda_Triangle said:


> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you buy Depth 10+? i want to start using liquid fertilizers and think that Depth GTMF is what I need to help establish my lawn.
> ...


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

ladycage said:


> Where can you buy Depth 10+? i want to start using liquid fertilizers and think that Depth GTMF is what I need to help establish my lawn.


Subverts website or Carbon earth website.

https://carbonearth.co/liquid-products/

https://subvertnpk.com/


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

@ladycage I provided a link for purchase above


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone used this product???

https://subvertnpk.com/product/depth-syfe/

Has the peptides as well and that's what I would want really to see if this really pushes root depth.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Carbonearth.co


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Has anyone used this product???
> 
> https://subvertnpk.com/product/depth-syfe/
> 
> Has the peptides as well and that's what I would want really to see if this really pushes root depth.


I think Matt Martin said the Depth 10, Depth 10+, and MFT have the highest concentrations of the RHPP. If that is your primary goal I'd use one of them. I believe that's why they are also higher in price than the SYFE product which appears to be mainly a foliar fertilizer with some RHPP.


----------

